# chaoZ [5/12]  sucht



## Dhaina (27. Januar 2011)

*Bist du bereit für´s chaoZ (EU-Aegwynn-Allianz)?*
*"Sweet 25"*
Wenn du auch gerne mit 24 Mitstreitern auf Beutezug gehen willst, und es dir primär um das Spielgefühl im 25er geht, dann bist du genau der, den ich hier anspreche ;-)
Schau dir gerne unser Gildenvideo an:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cmdI-HZsoQ4
Wir sind eine Allianz-Gilde auf dem EU-Server Aegwynn.

Dein Fortschritt sollte im optimalfall dem unseren entsprechen(5/15)
(Natürlich bezieht sich dies NICHT auf den LFR-Mode).
*Für den 25er Raid suchen wir also noch folgendes:*
Heiler: Paladin, Mönch
Range-DD´s: Hunter, Druide, Priester
Nahkämpfer: Mönch, Schamane, Paladin, Druide

Gerne können sich auch nicht akutell gesuchte Klassen bewerben. Hervorragende Spieler können sich immer unter beweis stellen. Gute Spieler bekommen immer eine Chance.

Raidzeiten sind Mi. Do. von 19:45-23:00

*Was bieten wir Dir?*
- eine gut vorbereitete Raidleitung, mit jahrelanger Erfahrung, die stets bemüht ist ein gutes Gleichgewicht aus Spaß und dem notwendigen Ernst zu finden
- ein Banksystem, was dem Raid die reparatur auf Gildenkosten ermöglicht. Langfristig werden auch Verzauberungen aus der GB subventioniert.
- ein Forum, in dem alle Informationen zusammenfließen

*Was erwarten wir von dir?*
- 18 + Jahre alt
- sozialen Skill und Teamfähigkeit(Skill > Equip)
- dass du deine Klasse / Skillung perfekt beherrscht
- 100% tige Raidvorbereitung (Bosstaktiken, Pünktlichkeit)
- dass Du Dich stets über die Fähigkeiten Deiner Klasse in entsprechenden Foren auf dem Laufenden hältst (Elitist Jerks etc.)
- kein Problem mit Rotation beim Raidsetup
- dass du dich dem aktiven Wettbewerb bzgl. der Raidteilnahme stellen kannst.

*Bist du bereit für´s chaoZ?*
Dann bewirb Dich jetzt und werde Teil einer Raidgilde mit sozialem, spielerischen und chaotischem Skill.

Falls du Interesse hast, dann bewerb dich einfach mal für einen Testraid, und mach dir ein näheres Bild vom chaoZ.

*Bewerbungen und weitere Infos:*
http://www.chaoz-pur.de
http://www.wowprogress.com/guild/eu/aegwynn/chaoZ/rating.tier14_25
http://www.facebook.com/pages/ChaoZ-Raidgilde-Arthas/177921752250045?v=wall


----------



## Dhaina (29. Januar 2011)

Rat down :-)
hier das Video dazu:
http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=175379


----------



## Dhaina (18. Februar 2011)

Besonders Heiler werden derzeit gesucht.


----------



## Dhaina (23. Februar 2011)

Ein Diszi-Heiler und ein Dudu-Heiler werden dringend benötigt. 
Alle anderen Klassen/Skillungen bekommen natülrlich auch die Möglichkeit, uns mit einer Aussagekräftigen Bewerbung zu überzeugen.
Bewerbungen können auch per Forums-PM an dhaina gesendet werden, und werden dann diskret bearbeitet.

Edit:
Cho´gall down :-)
Video folgt in kürze.


----------



## Dhaina (7. März 2011)

hier das Kill-Video von Cho´gall

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=180397


----------



## Dhaina (14. März 2011)

Unser Heiler-pool ist soweit aufgestockt. Wir suchen noch nach einem Schami-Heiler und Range DDs/Paladin-Tank.


----------



## Dhaina (17. März 2011)

Al´akir down.


----------



## Dhaina (8. April 2011)

1% Wipe bei Chimaeron-HM(25er) :-(
brauchen dringend u.A. einen Holy-Paladin


----------



## Dhaina (21. April 2011)

Bewerbt euch, oder meldet euch ingame bei uns... wir beißen nicht.
Weitere gesuchte Klassen wurden hinzugefügt.


----------



## Dhaina (12. Mai 2011)

gesuchte Klassen wurde aktualisiert.


----------



## Dhaina (13. Mai 2011)

ein Krieger-Tank würde uns gut tun :-)


----------



## Dhaina (23. Mai 2011)

update:
Tank: Krieger
Heiler: Prister(Holy, 2nd Diszi), Schamane, Druide
Meeles: DK-DD
Range-DD´s: Druide / Schamane / Hexenmeister / Priester


----------



## Dhaina (7. Juni 2011)

Schmaeron und Atramedes down :-)


----------



## Dhaina (13. Juni 2011)

Magmaul down... 4/13 HMs haben wir jetzt down... tendenz steigend :-)


----------



## Dhaina (21. Juli 2011)

Update:
4/7 down.


----------



## Dhaina (12. August 2011)

Raidzeiten und gesuchte Klassen wurde aktualisiert.


----------



## Dhaina (7. September 2011)

Wir haben bis auf weiteres auf 10er Raidbetrieb umgestellt. Wir gehen 3-4x / ID mit 2 Gruppen los.


----------



## Dhaina (18. November 2011)

aktuell gesucht:
- Magier
- Shadow/Diszi


----------



## Dhaina (19. Januar 2012)

Wir haben auf den 25er Raidbetrieb umgestellt, und stocken den Raidpool auf :-)


----------



## Dhaina (7. Februar 2012)

1/8 HMs down im 25er. Ein paar Range-DDs würden uns noch gut tun.


----------



## Dhaina (13. Februar 2012)

Hagara-HC down :-)


----------



## Xorras (4. März 2012)

Frost-DK (396) 1/8 HC Exp, alle Guides bekannt, mehrere Trys an Yor'Sahj und Zon'ozz HC.

Momentan noch Horde, Mavorian @ Arthas, würde bei inv wechseln.


----------



## Dhaina (9. März 2012)

Xorras schrieb:


> Frost-DK (396) 1/8 HC Exp, alle Guides bekannt, mehrere Trys an Yor'Sahj und Zon'ozz HC.
> 
> Momentan noch Horde, Mavorian @ Arthas, würde bei inv wechseln.



Sry für die späte antwort... werde mich ingame bei dir melden.


----------



## Dhaina (20. März 2012)

Ultraxion-Hc auf 4% gebracht... brauchen DDs


----------



## Dhaina (7. November 2012)

Mittlerweile befinden wir uns auf dem Server EU-Aegwynn. Aktueller Fortschritt: MG 4/6


----------



## Dhaina (12. November 2012)

Neues Gildenvideo :-)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=M25c3xJYaBQ


----------



## Dhaina (30. November 2012)

elegon down ;-)


----------



## Dhaina (18. Dezember 2012)

aktueller progress:
6/6 1/6


----------



## Dhaina (22. Januar 2013)

neues Gildenvideo online:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cmdI-HZsoQ4


----------



## Dhaina (28. Januar 2013)

Garalon down ;-)


----------



## Dhaina (30. Januar 2013)

Beschützer des Endlosen down ;-)<br>Tsulong auch down<br>


----------



## Dhaina (1. Februar 2013)

Lei Shi down ;-)


----------



## Dhaina (14. Mai 2013)

5/12 down.


----------

